# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Whats urs reaction when the person above u invites u on a date

## INFATUATED

Kya reaction ho ga... :whistle;

----------


## OmI

Ill get mad at u :P

----------


## *Fatima*

lol

no reaction

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh ho hi nahi sakta  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

ho sakta

----------


## Endurer

mera reaction :thinking; .. well depends.. agar pehle se kissi k sath commitment na howe date ki tou i'll accept the invitation.. else :wink:

----------


## shannu069

^^^ no way  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## sahar

i love 2 go 4 date

----------


## Mr_cool

so lets go lolzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...sochna pare gha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

Phataphat haan kar dunga...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i would luv to go :P

----------


## DonWit

i will quickly make rreservations in the best restaraunt in the city...

----------


## Omar

no way

----------


## DonWit

Aap ke saath nahi ja sakta...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i wud say lets go  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

Always ready....


i Thought u wud never ask :blush:

----------


## Omar

nops

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hazaar baar sochon ghi :S

----------


## Sporadic

sochoon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here :bg:

----------


## sunny2006

mera reaction sweet ho ga lolz hai na miss sweet

----------


## sunny2006

mera reaction sweet ho ga lolz hai na miss sweet

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  sweet hi hoga mujhe kya pata  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sporadic

chalo jee zaroor chalain gay  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

me tou kuchi say mer jaon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

manni akaile jao gey date per? mujeh b yaad ker lena  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm y not  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

faisal bhai bach ke koi aapke saath date par jaane ke liye itna beqaraar hai :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hhahhaha

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Naila date par bulay aur main na karon theek nahi lakin ussay chahiyae kay date kissi restaurant per rakhay aur haan bill woh hi daey lakin phir souch raha hoon waffa ka kiya ho ga.

----------


## Kainaat

Qaiser bhai kya baat kar rahe hain :duno;

----------


## sunny2006

main zaroooor jao ga lakin agar wo kahay  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

failsal bhai app manni ko le ker ja rahe hien date per ?  :Embarrassment:  :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

:rolling;

Faisal bhai aik camera bhi le jaana aur movie bana lena, humein bhi dekhna hai na :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

^No way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> Qaiser bhai kya baat kar rahe hain :duno;


kiyon khuch gulut kah diya sobia.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Bhai restaurant ka bill buhut hota hai jab koi girl aap kay saath date per jaey tou her baar murd hi bill kiyon day  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  kiyun theek hai na :wink:

----------


## Endurer

> :rolling;
> 
> Faisal bhai aik camera bhi le jaana aur movie bana lena, humein bhi dekhna hai na :rolling;


ye apne sath qambar ko le ker ja rahe hien.. cameraman k faraiz wo injam de ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

> :rolling;
> 
> Faisal bhai aik camera bhi le jaana aur movie bana lena, humein bhi dekhna hai na :rolling;


Faisal app movie bana lena or mixing main ker loona ga theek hain 
Lakin is k liy mujhay bhi saath lay ker jana peray ga yeh na kehna
kabab main huddy acha bhai movie achi banay gi kyu kainaat jis say
app ko dekh ker bhi maza aay ga  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Sat Feb 18, 2006 2:50 pm
> 
> Qaiser bhai kya baat kar rahe hain :duno;
> 
> 
> kiyon khuch gulut kah diya sobia.   
> 
> Bhai restaurant ka bill buhut hota hai jab koi girl aap kay saath date per jaey tou her baar murd hi bill kiyon day     kiyun theek hai na :wink:


oh ho Qaiser sab app bhi samjha karo kainaat madam theek keh rahi hian 
kyu k female k purse main paisay nahin hotay is liy nahin k wo poor hoti hian 
is liy purse main jaga nahin hoti sara purse tu makeup k saman say bharha hota hain  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :up;

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> Originally Posted by Qaiser Izhar @ Sun Feb 19, 2006 12:12 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Sat Feb 18, 2006 2:50 pm
> 
> ...


very good sunny :applaud; :applaud; 
Keep it up :up;

----------


## nini

:dyawn: never :td:

----------


## sunny2006

ab jaldi bata do kaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

thanx qaiser sab thanx alot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm maybe  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

wht may b 
n if u invite me my reaction u knw......... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya i no  :Stick Out Tongue: 

then i invite u  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

so me is ready 4 date kaha chalna hai janoO

----------


## Sporadic

> faisal bhai bach ke koi aapke saath date par jaane ke liye itna beqaraar hai :rolling;


:rolling;
yeah main daikh raha hoon, manni jee bohat beqarar hain, aur mr adeel bhi
Halank hum main aur adeel daily date per hotay hain, phir bhi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> :dyawn: never :td:


Aap jhoot moot hi keh daitein anyway no problem coz if i call u on date then u pay the bill of restaurant so ur answer is right  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

> failsal bhai app manni ko le ker ja rahe hien date per ?  :rolling;


haan bilkul kiun nahi, main aur maani dates k baagh main jarahay hain, hum dono ki aik deal hoyee aik sheikh say woh humain apnay baagh baich raha hai, ussi silsilay main hum donon jarahay hai, Adeel tum nahi aaogay, aajao lolz sheikh say meeting achi rahay gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Dates ke baagh main koi intrust nahi hea,ask the shaikh ager woh appni Ferrari beech raha hea tou baath kere  :Big Grin:

----------


## nini

mai ja hi nahi rahiiiii qaisar tu bill kesa..... :Big Grin: 


meri taraf sai inkar hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sporadic

chalo nini chaltay hain phir

@ manni tiar hojao phir sheikh say baat karain gay  :Big Grin:

----------


## quintocent

fatima ji..............why dont u try to ask for a date to salman khan lolzzzzzzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh to yehi chahti hai  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

Naila lagta hain jana hi paray ga, kiun tum 4 baar offer kar chuki ho, i mean 4 baar maira above person tum ban chuki ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Yaar faisal tumharay saath date kaisay karoon suite nahi karta hehehehe

----------


## Sporadic

kiun suite nahi karta, main aur manni agar date per ja saktay hain, tou tum aur main kiun nahi, 
:rolling;
aur larkon k saath date ka tou apna hi mazza hai lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Naila lagta hain jana hi paray ga, kiun tum 4 baar offer kar chuki ho, i mean 4 baar maira above person tum ban chuki ho


Hehe acha to chalo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Yaar faisal tumharay saath date kaisay karoon suite nahi karta hehehehe


Aap wig laga lena ...tab suit karo ghe shayad  :Big Grin:  lolz

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> Originally Posted by Qaiser Izhar @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 8:01 am
> 
> Yaar faisal tumharay saath date kaisay karoon suite nahi karta hehehehe
> 
> 
> Aap wig laga lena ...tab suit karo ghe shayad  lolz


Suggestion aacha hai magar mouchoon ka kiya karon  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nini

mujhay bore nahi hona...faisal.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> mujhay bore nahi hona...faisal....


Yaar aap try tou karo hum aap ko bore nahi honay daingay lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

Faisal app saath main koi music wala lay jana 
jo app ko boar na karain ab theek hian nini  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 7:53 am
> 
> Naila lagta hain jana hi paray ga, kiun tum 4 baar offer kar chuki ho, i mean 4 baar maira above person tum ban chuki ho 
> 
> 
> Hehe acha to chalo


haan to naila phir kahan chalna hai lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 2:18 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Qaiser Izhar @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 8:01 am
> 
> ...


Shaving ka naam suna hai ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 2:17 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 7:53 am
> 
> ...


Uhm...ur choice :P

----------


## waffa

aham aham date shate ho rahe hai .......yahan tu ................

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 1:30 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 2:17 pm
> 
> ...


Acha tou kissi restaurant main, lekin restaurant tumhari choice ka :P

----------


## quintocent

well......................first thing im 15 no one would ask me for a date  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 9:41 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 1:30 pm
> 
> ...


acha to koi five star restaurant :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> well......................first thing im 15 no one would ask me for a date



why not  :Big Grin: 

challo  :Big Grin:  kahan jana hai? 

tum b multani main b multani kool kool :wink: :P

----------


## sunny2006

yeh moka main yaath say nahin janay doon ga
main tu zarooooor chalao ga miss sweet k saath

 :Big Grin:  batain miss sweet kab lenay aao  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Wed Feb 22, 2006 7:09 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 9:41 pm
> 
> ...


Pakistan main aana hoga tumhay, kiunk main norway main na tou aaoonga aur nahi aasakta hoon, u know embassy band ho gayee hai norway ki

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> yeh moka main yaath say nahin janay doon ga
> main tu zarooooor chalao ga miss sweet k saath
> 
>  batain miss sweet kab lenay aao


jab aapka dil chahe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed Feb 22, 2006 11:56 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Wed Feb 22, 2006 7:09 am
> 
> ...


Acha :bg: phir to SUMMER tak intezar karna pare gha  :Stick Out Tongue:  main summerholidays mein PAK aon ghi :whistle;

----------


## sunny2006

> Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 7:27 am
> 
> yeh moka main yaath say nahin janay doon ga
> main tu zarooooor chalao ga miss sweet k saath
> 
>  batain miss sweet kab lenay aao 
> 
> 
> jab aapka dil chahe


R u sure ding ding ding knock knock 

door kholay main aa gya  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol itni jaldi  :Big Grin:  

Ok door khol dia hai  :Big Grin: 

ab kahan jana hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sunny2006

choice humesha female ki hoti hain madam

male sirf Bill detay hain lolllllllz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hehehe  :Big Grin:  

zaroori to nahi hai ke MALE hi BILL dein :P 

bill adha bhi ho sakta hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  lolzz

----------


## sunny2006

nahin mera yeh asol nahi hain bill chahy jewlery ka ho resturant ko ho yah shopping ka male ko hi dena chahiy right or not  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dats Gud  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Leiken aisa na ho ke bill bohat zyada ho jae aur bill chor ke hi bagh jao  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sunny2006

mujhay ho choray gay agar paisay nah huway 
tu un k barten dho aao ga kaisa theek hain na 

lakin bill main hi doon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz acha  :Big Grin:  thik hai aap hi de dena :P main kaunsi dene lagi thi lolzzz :P

----------


## sunny2006

g main khud hi doon ga  :Big Grin:  lakin app say help loon ga lollllllz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kis kaam ki help ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sunny2006

bartan saaf kernay ki help lolllz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 8:49 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed Feb 22, 2006 11:56 pm
> 
> ...


Nahin lolz tab tak bohat dair hochuki hogi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> bartan saaf kernay ki help lolllz


lolzzz  :Big Grin:  acha woh mil jaegi :P not :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 4:30 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 8:49 am
> 
> ...


Acha to phir thik hai rehne do :P

----------


## nini

> Faisal app saath main koi music wala lay jana 
> jo app ko boar na karain ab theek hian nini



 :Embarrassment:  sunny yani tum b aoo gay apni dholki lay kar :wink: 


aur faisal mai nahi aa rahi kisi aur ko invite kar lo :bg:

----------


## sunny2006

> Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 4:28 pm
> 
> Faisal app saath main koi music wala lay jana 
> jo app ko boar na karain ab theek hian nini 
> 
> 
> 
>  sunny yani tum b aoo gay apni dholki lay kar :wink: 
> 
> ...


lolllllz chalo dholki main lay aao ga tum stick lay aana

jo dholki per maray ga theek hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## nini

lolz sunny tu ghana koun gaye ga ????fasial??

----------


## Majid



----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ghana Majid bro ghaein ghe :P

----------


## nini

:duno; fatima tum kiya kahna cha rahi ho majid b aye ga?

----------


## Omar

never

----------


## waffa

aham

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Waffa say date noway
koi benefit nahi time waste karnay ka

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 4:28 pm
> 
> Faisal app saath main koi music wala lay jana 
> jo app ko boar na karain ab theek hian nini 
> 
> 
> 
>  sunny yani tum b aoo gay apni dholki lay kar :wink: 
> 
> ...


Aray yeh kia, aajao na lolz kaafi fun rahay ga Plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 2:02 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 4:30 pm
> 
> ...


.

nahi lolz koi aur solution dhoondo :P

----------


## nini

nahi lolz..wasay sunny ko enjoy karo dholki pay :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 9:54 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 2:02 pm
> 
> ...


.

nahi lolz koi aur solution dhoondo :P[/quote:ad52d69280]

Koi aur sulotion...Hmmm...soch kar bataoon ghi :bg: :P

----------


## waffa

kia baat hai date ho rahe hai set

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

koi baat nahi waffa dil bara rakhoo

----------


## sunny2006

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 11:04 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 9:54 pm
> 
> ...


.

nahi lolz koi aur solution dhoondo :P[/quote:0f0dcbd9e3]

Koi aur sulotion...Hmmm...soch kar bataoon ghi :bg:  :P[/quote:0f0dcbd9e3]

----------


## Sporadic

> nahi lolz..wasay sunny ko enjoy karo dholki pay


Tum bhi aao na lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 11:04 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 9:54 pm
> 
> ...


.

nahi lolz koi aur solution dhoondo :P[/quote:8494fb48cc]

Koi aur sulotion...Hmmm...soch kar bataoon ghi :bg:  :P[/quote:8494fb48cc]

Jaldi say sochna lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> kia baat hai date ho rahe hai set


Haan yaar sorry, tumhari sweet heart sweeto ko hum kuch dair k liye churain gay lolz
dont mind it  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 10:39 pm
> 
> kia baat hai date ho rahe hai set
> 
> 
> Haan yaar sorry, tumhari sweet heart sweeto ko hum kuch dair k liye churain gay lolz
> dont mind it


aray aap humari sweeto ko nahe chura sukte woo tu humare dil main rehti hai wessy b date tu humare saath he ho gi na ......... :blush:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sun Feb 26, 2006 8:41 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by waffa @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 10:39 pm
> 
> ...


waqai yeh tou mainnay socha hi nahi k woh tou tumharay dil main rahti hai
but phir bhi yaar...

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Phir bhi kiya faisal khuch hum ko bhi batao

----------


## sunny2006

miss sweet dekh lay pehlay app nay meray 
saath janay ka promise kiya tha  :Big Grin: 
humra tu program bhi ban gya tha 
main nay tu paisay hi jama ker liy tha 
or tu or main bartan dhonay ko bhi tyar tha  :Frown: 
lakin phir bhi app sporadic k saath ja rahi ho 

this is not fair lolz  :Frown:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

sunny naila ko pata chal gaya na kay faisal ka pass ruppees hain bill kay liyae aur aap kanglay niklay aur opper say bartan dhonay ko bhi tiyar us bichari ki insult ho gani thi kay date bhi ki tou kanglay kay saath

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> miss sweet dekh lay pehlay app nay meray 
> saath janay ka promise kiya tha 
> humra tu program bhi ban gya tha 
> main nay tu paisay hi jama ker liy tha 
> or tu or main bartan dhonay ko bhi tyar tha 
> lakin phir bhi app sporadic k saath ja rahi ho 
> 
> this is not fair lolz


Aap beech mein chor ke chale gae the  :Stick Out Tongue:  Date finish b nahi howi thi aur aap pata nahi kahan chale gae  :Big Grin:  islie maine socha sporadic ke saath chali jaoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

hum ha kasoor tu mera tha lakin 
app nay yaad tu dilana tha  :Big Grin: 

ab batain program phir bana lay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 9:37 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 11:04 am
> 
> ...


.

nahi lolz koi aur solution dhoondo :P[/quote:3cbfa986c0]

Koi aur sulotion...Hmmm...soch kar bataoon ghi :bg:  :P[/quote:3cbfa986c0]

Jaldi say sochna lolz  :Big Grin: [/quote:3cbfa986c0]

Jaldi kis baat ki hai ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hum ha kasoor tu mera tha lakin 
> app nay yaad tu dilana tha 
> 
> ab batain program phir bana lay


Acha jee :bg: par jaana kahan hai?? :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> sunny naila ko pata chal gaya na kay faisal ka pass ruppees hain bill kay liyae aur aap kanglay niklay aur opper say bartan dhonay ko bhi tiyar us bichari ki insult ho gani thi kay date bhi ki tou kanglay kay saath


:rolling; 

kya kehna lolzzzzzzz

----------


## sunny2006

jaha app kahay waha chaly ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm....beach pe chalein?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

:wink: .......................................... :whistle;

----------


## sunny2006

> Hmm....beach pe chalein?


very good lakin is baar program cancel nai hona chahiy theek hian na  :Big Grin: 

chalay tyar ho gay aaj sham main phir aao ga app ko lenay lolzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

sunny waffa say permission bhi lay lo  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

my reaction um i dont no

----------


## sunny2006

Tisha abhi mera program miss sweet say bana hain  :Big Grin:  kal koi time rakh lo  :Big Grin: 

aaj kal bohat jana perta hain date per lolz

----------


## TISHA

oh really but miss sweet is already on a date wid waffa

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

theek hai tou phir tisha say main program bana laita hoon.Tisha hotel kay bill kay liyae paisay tou hain kay nahi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

> oh really but miss sweet is already on a date wid waffa


lakin sunny ko pata nahe nazar nahe aa raha na uss ki eyez main cap hai na lolz
ab kon uss ki cap hatay aur ussy nazar aye ........ :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> oh really but miss sweet is already on a date wid waffa


To aap b to Qambar ke saath date per ho :wis;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Feb 27, 2006 10:57 pm
> 
> Hmm....beach pe chalein? 
> 
> 
> very good lakin is baar program cancel nai hona chahiy theek hian na 
> 
> chalay tyar ho gay aaj sham main phir aao ga app ko lenay lolzz


To thik hai  :Big Grin:  main TAYYAR hoon :bg: :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Tisha abhi mera program miss sweet say bana hain  kal koi time rakh lo 
> 
> aaj kal bohat jana perta hain date per lolz



Oh..to aur kis kis ko DATE par le kar jaana hai aapne?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

miss sweet abhi pehlay app ko tu lay jao  :Smile: 

app bari mushkil say tyar hoi ho  :Big Grin:  

jaldi karay kahi koi or na aa jay  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Der to aap laga rahe ho main to nahi :P

----------


## Omar

nothing

----------


## TISHA

my reaction ummmmmmm i dono really

----------


## sunny2006

Tisha app bhi acha plz abhi meri date ki booking jari hain app ka number third hain  :Smile: 

ok

----------


## Sporadic

tum bhi kia sunny advance booking aisay kar rahay ho, jaisay sub tumharay saath date per janay k liye beqarar hain, aur yeh kia sub k saath tum date fix kar rahay ho, aik aadh humaray liye bhi chod do lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

g kyu nahin app pehlay ho mujh say DT main 
mian nay to socha hi nahin k pehlay app ki 
permission leni peray gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

hunsay na tyari keray janay ki  :Big Grin: 

itni dair laga di hian jaldi karain kahin mian 
paisay khurch na loon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main to ready hoon  :Big Grin:  

aapka wait kar rahi hoon :wis;

----------


## DonWit

mein bhi ready hun, netime

----------


## Sporadic

> Main to ready hoon   
> 
> aapka wait kar rahi hoon :wis;


Naila tum bari woh ho, mairay prog tha, aur tum ab sunny k saath jarahi ho,
sabar nahi kar sakti thi thoda sa  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Fri Mar 03, 2006 7:32 pm
> 
> Main to ready hoon   
> 
> aapka wait kar rahi hoon :wis;
> 
> 
> Naila tum bari woh ho, mairay prog tha, aur tum ab sunny k saath jarahi ho,
> sabar nahi kar sakti thi thoda sa


yeh app kaha say aa gay pehlay meray saath program bana tha
app baad main aay thay pehlay miss sweet ka program meray saath tha
beshaq pooch lay meray janay k baad app apni date rakh lena lolzzzz 
plz na aisa karo yeh na ho k miss sweet na ker day  :Frown:  
bari mushkil say razi kiya hian  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

lolz
Daikho agar tum nay pahli date main hi usko impress kardiya tou main tou gaya na kaam say,
phir woh kahan mairay saath janay wali, so pahlay date per Naila k saath main jaoon ga,
Aap abhi wait karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

lolzzzzzz nahin kerta promise aisa na karo 
main nay orro k saath bhi jana hain phir time nahin milna  :Big Grin:  

plz bro janay do werna agar hum lartay rahay tu
koi or nikal jay ga miss sweet ko lay ker lolzzz  :Big Grin:  phir hum dono haath meltay rah jay gay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Fri Mar 03, 2006 7:32 pm
> 
> Main to ready hoon   
> 
> aapka wait kar rahi hoon :wis;
> 
> 
> Naila tum bari woh ho, mairay prog tha, aur tum ab sunny k saath jarahi ho,
> sabar nahi kar sakti thi thoda sa


Aapne khud hi to kaha tha keh jab main PAK aongi tab le kar jaoge aur maine kaha tha summer mein aongi to apne kaha tab tak bohat DER ho chuki hogi :P :P 

to batao main kya karti  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Meri aur sunny ki to date khatam hone wali hai :P

----------


## Omar

Don wit ko bhol gaye :dyawn:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wat u mean :evil:

----------


## DonWit

ghussa mat karo aur thanda paani pio

kaash...meri aisi kismat hoti ke upar waali mujhe date pe invite karti....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

upar wali? lol :P 


uhm if the person abv me invites me on a date i wud say yes :P

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sat Mar 04, 2006 10:45 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Fri Mar 03, 2006 7:32 pm
> 
> ...


You r too mean lol, thoda sa intezaar nahi karsakti thi JK  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

sprodic plz thora wait karo buss thori dair main hum aa jay gay theek hain  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Big Grin:  haan wait plz :P

----------


## DonWit

Naila ki date already fixed hai bhailogon...

next valentine pe mein norway ja raha hun wahi milnenge...

okie :bg:

----------


## TISHA

my reaction ummmmmmm i dono

----------


## Sporadic

@ Naila and Sunny

Jao Allah tum donon ko khush rakhay JK

----------


## Qambar

wah wah bari dua di hai baba ji  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

> @ Naila and Sunny
> 
> Jao Allah tum donon ko khush rakhay JK


thank you miss sweet app bhi thanx karo faisal ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Naila ki date already fixed hai bhailogon...
> 
> next valentine pe mein norway ja raha hun wahi milnenge...
> 
> okie :bg:



jhooooooooooooot :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Mon Mar 06, 2006 10:26 am
> 
> @ Naila and Sunny
> 
> Jao Allah tum donon ko khush rakhay JK
> 
> 
> thank you miss sweet app bhi thanx karo faisal ko


lol :P no thnx :P

----------


## DonWit

> Originally Posted by DonWit @ Sun Mar 05, 2006 7:53 pm
> 
> Naila ki date already fixed hai bhailogon...
> 
> next valentine pe mein norway ja raha hun wahi milnenge...
> 
> okie :bg:
> 
> 
> ...


Sach hai....bilkul aur pura sach :hug1: :hug1: 

 :bg: :bg:

----------


## Omar

chalo happy journey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Mar 07, 2006 10:53 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DonWit @ Sun Mar 05, 2006 7:53 pm
> 
> ...


nahi poora jhoot hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

whts goig on here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

itna kuch ho raha hai ke kya bataein :P

----------


## waffa

acha itna kuch nahe tu thora sa he bata do jo hazam ho jaye ............

----------


## TISHA

my reaction ummmmmm i dono

----------


## _Adonis_

I will never forget to bring the bi-lingual dictionary then...  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

wat u mean

----------


## waffa

hahaha

----------


## _Adonis_

Oh no no no no!!! I am not ... gay :|

----------


## Ash

^o)

----------


## _Adonis_

my reaction: wowwwww omggggggggg ... hi, i cant believe that we are on a date... :P hahaha

----------


## Ash

funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _Adonis_

haha once again you are on top, so huggies for ya  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

on a date ummmmmm my reaction i dono

----------


## waffa

on date dont ask abt me u tell  tisha u wish me wid u always rite na

----------


## TISHA

kya

----------


## _Adonis_

kuch pata nahi, aur toh aur, kuch samajh bhi nahi aa rahi  ... :S

----------


## waffa

sory kah do ga

----------


## Kainaat

lo waffa ke saath :rolling;  yeh to mera acha friend hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

tu dost kay saath  date nahe  ho sukti kia 
wessy   hum kisi  achi si jaga jaye gaye  like 
sea side  pai 
aur main zaroor chalo ga aap kay saath

----------


## Kainaat

tum na Naila ke saath jaana  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

acha main kon sa tumare saath he ja raha hoOn  zara topic ko b check karo na 
:P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i wpuld love to go with every gurl lol..ash miss koi bhi chalay gi

waisay one will be the luckiest

----------


## Kainaat

> acha main kon sa tumare saath he ja raha hoOn  zara topic ko b check karo na 
> :P



 :duno;  :duno;  :duno;

----------


## waffa

aray ab face tu theek karo acha baba tume main akhe b nahe lay kar jao ga na apni shaadi pai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

^o)

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

no way ..yuck

----------


## waffa

aray naila ap ko kia ho gaya hai kiun iss tara react kar rahe ho

----------

